
The Last Shift: What Really Happened to Those Carrier Jobs Trump Saved - gribbitss
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a20066498/carrier-factory-donald-trump-jobs/
======
HillaryBriss
_I thought I would retire there. Now I’m in a class for entry-level
programming ... I’m not proud of what I’ve left for the next generation. No
jobs, higher taxes. You’re either going to be able to live on McDonald’s
wages, or you’re going to have to be a doctor. There is not going to be any in
between._

Is there a better description of the current US jobs picture?

